# New smart e-gates at T3



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Had the opportunity to use the new smart e-gates at Dubai airport yesterday, now available to anyone with a biometric passports. Quick, simple registration at the gate itself and in within 15 seconds. Great innovation for those entering on a visit visa but without the entry stamp I'm wondering if there will be issues for anyone doing the Hatta visa run.


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have an egate card and the fact that these gates now work for biometric passports is very disappointing as the queues the last few times I have been through as nearly as bad as the standard queues now. I hope they get this sorted as there is no point in buying an egate at the moment


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sinners55 said:


> I have an egate card and the fact that these gates now work for biometric passports is very disappointing as the queues the last few times I have been through as nearly as bad as the standard queues now. I hope they get this sorted as there is no point in buying an egate at the moment


You're not that observant then 

Ignore the passport/smart gate queues with the ribbon barriers and go even further to the left and you can bypass the queues with an e-gate card just like before.

Gates at T2 still only accept the e-gate card.


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

Where are these egate gates, I was as far to the left as you could go. Will have to look out for it next time. But as far as I know I was in the right place as everyone around me had e gate cards too just the people at the front taking forever with their passports


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sinners55 said:


> Where are these egate gates, I was as far to the left as you could go. Will have to look out for it next time. But as far as I know I was in the right place as everyone around me had e gate cards too just the people at the front taking forever with their passports


They are the same gates but the very far left ones don't have the ribbon queues in front so you can just walk up to the gates. Don't get in the queue but go straight to the last five or six gates. I've done it that way for months as you can just put your e-gate card on the scanner.


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes these are the ones I am on about, not the ones with the red tape. These days at peak times there are huge queues and now they even have the dreaded red barrier tape!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

So for those with resident visa, which one should be used? E-gate or Smart Gate or it doesn't matter? Can you use Smart Gate on both arrival and departure? Finally do you register for Smart Gate on arrival before passing passport control?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Malbec said:


> So for those with resident visa, which one should be used? E-gate or Smart Gate or it doesn't matter? Can you use Smart Gate on both arrival and departure? Finally do you register for Smart Gate on arrival before passing passport control?


I'm also interested in this. Does it mean we no longer need an egate card?


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

According to the DNRD website, "Smart gates can be used by UAE citizens and residents, GCC nationals and passport holders from..."

Follow the link below for the other countries.

Smart gate


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes but apparently for this to work you need to pre-register your passport. First I read that it can be done after passing passport control on departure at T3. When I asked the immigration officer about this on departure, he said this can only be done on arrival. Does someone know where do you need to pre-register your passport?

DNRD website also states that you can scan your Emirates ID card, as I understand this will only work upon linking the egate with ID card?


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

You can register only on arrival simply by approaching the smart gate and entering your machine readable passport. Ask a member of staff for instructions if needed. It takes just a couple minutes. As far as I can tell you can't use the gates on departure - I tried. Word of caution, not having a physical stamp in your passport can be an issue for certain car hire firms if you are on long term rental using tourist visas where they need monthy visa status updates


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You can register only on arrival simply by approaching the smart gate and entering your machine readable passport. Ask a member of staff for instructions if needed. It takes just a couple minutes. As far as I can tell you can't use the gates on departure - I tried. Word of caution, not having a physical stamp in your passport can be an issue for certain car hire firms if you are on long term rental using tourist visas where they need monthy visa status updates


So egate is superior it seems.
Does it mean that you get "exit" stamp on departure without having "entry" stamp provided you can't use Smart Gate on departure?


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Malbec said:


> So egate is superior it seems.
> Does it mean that you get "exit" stamp on departure without having "entry" stamp provided you can't use Smart Gate on departure?


Yes e-gate is preferable if you're a resident as you can use it for entry and exit. As a tourist this will indeed mean you have an exit stamp without having an entry stamp if you've used the smart gates


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried any of the other locations listed in the article below?


“Twenty locations have been identified to enrol and register travellers to use the smart gate at Terminal 3’s departure halls, Terminals 1 and 3 arrival halls, DNATA office at Sheikh Zayed Road and headquarters of Emirates Airlines and General Directorate for Residency and Foreign Affairs, in addition to immigration arrival counters at Terminal 3, which passengers use to register and enter.”

All Dubai airports to get smart gates - Emirates 24/7


----------

